

Ignore Windows 8 at Your Peril - aschearer
http://spottedzebrasoftware.com/blog/ignore-windows-8-at-your-peril/

======
aschearer
I meet many developers who seem to be developing for iOS "just because". It
seems that iOS gets a free pass for a number of reasons. In my opinion, if
you're a small studio or one-person company you're doing yourself a disservice
by targeting iOS first. In this article I try to make the case that small,
independent studios should target Windows 8.

